# Want to say Hello, Just Registered



## campingwhit (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey Vern, Everyone,
I'm the newbie that just posted a question regarding my Tundra, Wanted to say hello and say thanks for making this forum. My wife and I live in Florida. I'm a Capt in the USAF. Stationed down here for about a year now. We love it. We have three little girls and they love camping in our Outback. Thats why we got it. Camping makes lots a good memories.

I'm always impressed by how nice everyone is in the camp sites. State parks military FAM camps are always filled with nice people wanting to help. Another reason we bought our Outback.

I'm a fixer upper type, So I love all the modifications you guys are putting on your Outbacks. Thats why I registered.

Another thing that interest me is Scuba Diving, I noticed you scuba Vern. I'm not certified, but that is on my list of thing to do in my life time. I may have a question or two.

Anyway, I will be visiting this post often. Take care and thanks again

CampingWhit


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad to see another new member. We've got the same trailer, drop me a message if you want to comiserate. We've had a lot of fun camping in ours too.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

CampingWhit, welcome to the forum glad you found us. Yep Kathy and I both are PADI Certified Advanced Open Water Divers and love it, have been diving since 1999. I would be glad to answer your questions. Oh by the way I work as a DOD Civilian Contract Employee at Laughlin AFB, Texas as a Network LAN/WAN Admin. for Supply. If you would like my email there I can send it to you in a offline email, you can get in touch with me at [email protected] or [email protected] And as for camping we do it as often as possible, might even load up the dive gear and head to Florida for a week or two.


----------



## campingwhit (Sep 14, 2003)

Vern,
Wow, DOD employee at Laughlin AFB. UPT Base, I did Eight Years at Columbus AFB MS. I'm not a pilot, I'm a Maintenance Officer on F-15's. I really love the job. Lots of good people and job satisfaction.

I'll email you. Never know when our paths may cross. Good to have a network ya know. Its a small world if you think about it.

Scuba diving sounds fun. Scuba and camping even sounds better.

Campingwhit


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome Campingwhit...

To the world of Outbacking! More members joining each week. Fire off your questions and advice anytime.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Just registered and replyed to a few messages. Love the site.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to the Outbackers.com Forum djd1023. Were glad you found us.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Well my first post as a newbie on the site was not in this section, oh well.







Hello Campingwhit and the rest of the Outbackers family, I have Tundra also - love the truck! (If you ever want to talk Tundra's, just shoot me an e-mail.)

Found this site during a marathon (trailer) research blitz after returning from a week long trip up on the Oregon coast. Prior to our Outback, we owned a Starcraft Starmaster tent trailer. We discovered it was getting a bit too small for our family. Plus all the time it would take to setup and take down once you were at a site. That whole routine just finally became too much. We spent about 4 weekends in a row looking and looking at trailers. Then in the evenings searching the internet for trailer sites, reviews etc. The vast majority of trailers out there just scream cheap! cheap! inside and out. We were pretty much at our whit's end when we turned into an Outback dealer 5 minutes before closing and just one look at the 26RS quad bunk model and we said this is it! <Insert happy dance here> Other than the window issue, it looks to be everything we wanted in a trailer without the "cheese".

Now a little about us. We live in Roseville, CA. which is just about 10 miles north east of Sacramento. Roseville is pretty cool because we are about 2 hours from either the mountains (and Lake Tahoe) to the east or the coast to the west. I am a LAN/WAN Admin for a health insurance company. My wife is a kindergarten school teacher and we have a 6 year old daughter and a 3 year old son. Amen for the quad bunks!

I love taking my family back to camping spots that I went to as a kid with my family. Lots and lots of fond memories!

That's it for now.

Happy camping!

Herbicidal


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi All, just registered,

just ordered a new 28 BHS and can't wait. Love this forum and looking forward to support as I am not a Mr Fixit. My wife and I have two boys 6 and 9. we had a small 19' travel lite for a year and enjoyed it so much we started looking to upgrade. As we were looking at our first Outback(used) my six year old declared " I like this one better than all the rest dad". in front of the seller. So much for negotiating leverage. Anyway, we loved the trailer too and ordered a new one out of state.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to the Outbackers.com Forum JimBo. We have some great folks here and sure will jump in to give ya a hand.


----------

